# Dandruff....



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, so my boy has some dandruff/flaky skin (he is shedding right now and needs a bath), but his coat is otherwise shiny and soft. 

I just switched to Acana Grasslands (started feeding it 2 weeks ago, this weekend was his first meals on straight Grasslands w/out the previous food mixed in) and was wondering how long I should give it to see if the dandruff goes away before maybe trying to add some fish oil or something to his food?


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

DDBsR4Me said:


> Ok, so my boy has some dandruff/flaky skin (he is shedding right now and needs a bath), but his coat is otherwise shiny and soft.
> 
> I just switched to Acana Grasslands (started feeding it 2 weeks ago, this weekend was his first meals on straight Grasslands w/out the previous food mixed in) and was wondering how long I should give it to see if the dandruff goes away before maybe trying to add some fish oil or something to his food?


It is probably seasonal. I wouldn't supplement or switch foods. Get a rubber curry comb and rub him down. Forget the fish oil.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

NotAChampionFan said:


> It is probably seasonal. I wouldn't supplement or switch foods. Get a rubber curry comb and rub him down. *Forget the fish oil.*


Why forget fish oil? When it's dry and my dog gets it fish oil helps really well actually, as does rubbing down the coat with coconut oil.


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

Fish oil is overused and people just mess up one of the most important things in the diet, the fat ratios. Given the price of that food, it should be sufficient. If the food does not have the proper nutrients to maintain good skin and coat quality why use it to begin with? 

The flaking is probably seasonal and not due to diet. However, if it doesn't get better, the OP should get his or her money back.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I would guess the dryness is just from the transition of changing foods. Although, w/ the temps changing outside and the shedding those could be factors as well. I am sure you wouldn't be adding so much oil that you would be throwing your fat ratios off. Many people add oil to their kibble for that same reason. My sister in law has a lab and if she doesnt add oil to his food just one meal he gets flakey. My brothers dogs also were getting flakey so he adds a raw egg a day to each of their meals and they are fine now. The coconut oil or fish oil should help.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Love my lab said:


> I would guess the dryness is just from the transition of changing foods. Although, w/ the temps changing outside and the shedding those could be factors as well. I am sure you wouldn't be adding so much oil that you would be throwing your fat ratios off. Many people add oil to their kibble for that same reason. My sister in law has a lab and if she doesnt add oil to his food just one meal he gets flake. My brothers dogs also were getting flakey so he adds a raw egg a day to each of their meals and they are fine now. The coconut oil or fish oil should help.


Considering that Barb does not have only the world's shiniest dog, but the world's two most shiny dogs. I consider her an authority on good skin and coat.

Again, amazingly gorgeous coat on your labs!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

It's the same thing with Duke except he has a dime sized bald spot on his shoulder. I really don't know what to do. He had a major dandruff problem when we dirt switched to Wilderness and it subsided, but now this and I'm worried.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My dog has always had dandruff but then he has dry skin also and because of his breed a lot of it is exposed. When I brush him with rubber zoom groom it all comes up to the surface and being black dog you notice it more.

My friend is convinced her dog gets dandruff when stressed?


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

sozzle said:


> My friend is convinced her dog gets dandruff when stressed?


That is intersting because a friend of mine has a dog who gets flakey when she goes to the vet. It is wierd. I wonder if that is possible?


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> Considering that Barb does not have only the world's shiniest dog, but the world's two most shiny dogs. I consider her an authority on good skin and coat.
> 
> Again, amazingly gorgeous coat on your labs!


Well thank you for the compliment


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I would give it more time with Acana, but either way, adding fish oil wouldnt hurt. Uno gets few pumps of salmon oil every day plus raw eggs every other day and his coat looks and feels great.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Barb - yes your dogs' coats look amazing as always, are you sure you didn't just paint on some something shiny before you took that pic??????

I also love the fabric on your sofa/couch - very smart.

ps. only slightly jealous.......................


----------

